

Show HN: A Job Board for Functional Programmers (Soft-Launch) - sgmurphy

I just launched a site/business I've been working on for, well, too long: http://FunctionalJobs.com<p>After observing the recent GitHub Jobs launch I decided to try a soft-launch approach rather than launch the site with zero job listings, or backfill listings myself for free. Any feedback on my idea/execution?
======
sgmurphy
Clickable link: <http://FunctionalJobs.com>

